# Weak Stream



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

My 1997 15hp Tohatsu 2 stroke has been running very well since I bought it. I noticed after use this weekend while flushing the motor that it only dribbled out water when at idle and made a stronger (but not as strong as when I bought it) stream when goosing the throttle a bit. Do I need a new impellar or water pump? If so, can anyone give a guess as to the cost of the repair if a mechanic does it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How long ago was the impeller last changed?
Cost varies shop to shop, depending on workload. Call and ask.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know how long its been since it was changed


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you don't know or can't remember, then I would replace.
You can do it yourself, or pay to have it done. The choice is yours.
While replacing the pump, now would be a good time to do a full service of the engine.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, first try taking some weed-eater string or very heavy 100lb +++ mono and stick it in the pee hole, see if you can dislodge anything and it might come right back to life. If this fixes it, you're golden. If not, you may need a new impeller.

As far as I'm concerned, there's really no service interval for a water pump. When it needs it, it needs it. Parts and labor should not be more than $150 from a shop. 

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Jim, first try taking some weed-eater string or very heavy 100lb +++ mono and stick it in the pee hole, see if you can dislodge anything and it might come right back to life. If this fixes it, you're golden. If not, you may need a new impeller.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, there's really no service interval for a water pump. When it needs it, it needs it. Parts and labor should not be more than $150 from a shop.
> 
> -T


+1


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try to clear it tonight. Does weed eater string work for other weak streams.... ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Thanks for the replies.  I'll try to clear it tonight.  Does weed eater string work for other weak streams.... ;D


Probably, but I've heard Flomax is less invasive/painful and after having spent 6 days aboard a boat with a guy on that stuff I can vouch he was happy he chose the Flomax option.... 

-T


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

This forum proves its worth over and over again! Tom you hit the nail on the head. Weedeater line did the trick. Started the motor and she peed like a race horse.

Thanks to all who respond to our questions. Your advice really does make a difference.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> This forum proves its worth over and over again!  Tom you hit the nail on the head.  Weedeater line did the trick.  Started the motor and she peed like a race horse.
> 
> Thanks to all who respond to our questions.  Your advice really does make a difference.


I helped someone!!!
[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]

I should probably quit now while I'm ahead.....  Glad it worked!

In all seriousness, EVERYONE should carry a length of weed-eater line on their boat at all times. You never know when you'll need it. I bought a spool of bright orange stuff on closeout at HD, and it's easy to find...

-T


----------

